# Running the hills, is it safe i.e mountain lions



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

me and other boxers run up these hills for our training, now they say to be careful running there because there have been a mountain lion spotted around that area, we've never seen one but we're all still careful to run in groups (last time they ran ahead of me leaving me alone :'() now i want to run there more but no one really is there during the week, my coach said for me to just bring my dog i.e vizsla, now my question, will a full grown male and a 49lb vizsla intimidate a mountain lion ???


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

of course you would not be an easy meal anymore


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

do you think your V could out run the big cat ???.... if so, then you'd be next on his list.


----------



## that_girl (Aug 31, 2009)

I highly doubt it. I'd also doubt the V's ability, or any dog for that matter, to outrun a lion.

You would need a breed bred to intimidate, like a Karelian Bear Dog.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

thank you all for the me being eaten jokes =___=, but i was not saying if we could out run it(witch is the wrong thing to do) i meant both me and lili fight back, i'm thinking of buying pepper spray :/


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

that_girl said:


> I highly doubt it. I'd also doubt the V's ability, or any dog for that matter, to outrun a lion.
> 
> You would need a breed bred to intimidate, like a Karelian Bear Dog.


i would rather get a rhodesian ridgeback, they were bred to hunt african lions ;D, rhodesian ridgeback=most badass dog ever


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

DragonTheRevolutionary said:


> that_girl said:
> 
> 
> > I highly doubt it. I'd also doubt the V's ability, or any dog for that matter, to outrun a lion.
> ...


The ridgeback is a very nice looking dog and tuff also .Not the most bad ass dog ever.let me put it to you this way.Cane Corso...SouthAfrican Boerboel.Bullmastiff rottweiler...German shepard...over 200#per sq.inch OUCH.lets not forget the american hounds the one true american hound ...the Plott hound"Ol yeller" Black and tan **** houndBlue tick **** hound these are all dogs I would trust with my back.I would even trust my Vizslas Mine happen to be on the un trusting side of people they dont know or if there tends to be some kids hitting I have to tell the kids to stop or they might just get bit.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

just remember to make ur self look bigger and shout obscenities


----------



## Vincent (Aug 12, 2009)

blimey just looked at what a mountain lion is  luckily none of them in England maybe a donkey or a horse!!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Just remember, Your Vizsla doesn't have to be able to outrun the Cougar, she just has to be able to outrun you. ;D

All silliness aside, no domesticated dog, of any breed, alone, stands a chance against a full grown mountain lion. In groups of two or more the odds will swing in their favor. The other factor is that mountain lions don't fight to fight, except each other for territory and breeding. They would most likely quielty move off. Even Lili is a much harder target than a rabbit, squirrel. or a domesticated cat.
If you're running in an area where there have been Mountain Lion sightings. Your chances of meeting one are really, really slim.
I know that everyone remembers the story about the Mountain bikers in The Cleveland National Forest( California) that were attacked and killed, but it's an odds on bet that at some point in those cats lives someone(s) tried to domesticate them, and when they found they couldn't control them any longer they set them free. I lived, and trained( cross country runner) in that area as a kid, running hundreds of miles and never saw a Mountain Lion.

If your going to run in that area with Lili, just use her as an early warning system. However, if your are running in an area where you have such concerns, I'd find another area to run in. Personally I'd be more concerned about the two legged creatures than the four legged ones. Be safe.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

Gunnr said:


> Just remember, Your Vizsla doesn't have to be able to outrun the Cougar, she just has to be able to outrun you. ;D
> 
> All silliness aside, no domesticated dog, of any breed, alone, stands a chance against a full grown mountain lion. In groups of two or more the odds will swing in their favor. The other factor is that mountain lions don't fight to fight, except each other for territory and breeding. They would most likely quielty move off. Even Lili is a much harder target than a rabbit, squirrel. or a domesticated cat.
> If you're running in an area where there have been Mountain Lion sightings. Your chances of meeting one are really, really slim.
> ...


wow that makes me feel a whole lot better  

...and i'm pretty sure mountain lions hunt alone


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

lol i've found out the mountain lion's natural enemy, just read this story 

"_A couple from Montana were out riding on the range, he with his rifle and she (fortunately) with her camera. Their dogs always followed them, but on this occasion a mountain lion decided that he wanted to stalk the dogs (you’ll see the dogs in the background watching). This turned out to be a very bad decision for the cat.

The hunter got off the mule with his rifle and decided to shoot in the air to scare away the lion, but before he could get off a shot the lion charged in and decided he wanted a piece of those dogs. With that, the mule took off and decided he wanted a piece of that lion. That’s when
all **** broke loose… for the lion.

As the lion approached the dogs the mule snatched him up by the tail and started whirling him around. Banging its head on the ground on every pass. Then he dropped it, stomped on it and held it to the ground by the throat. The mule then got down on his knees and bit the thing all over a couple of dozen times to make sure it was dead, than whipped it into the air again, walked back over to the couple (that were stunned in silence) and stood there ready to continue his! ride.. as if nothing had just happened."
_
EPIC ;D


----------

